# **How Are You Wearing Your Hair Today?!!** Pics!



## prisytomboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Welcome to my very first thread....

I often wonder how you ladies are wearing your hair on a daily bases so I thought a showoff showcase would be fun!  

If you don't mind please post pics along with anything you might want to add (ie. description, event you may be attending, accessories, etc.)

I'll go first...today I decidee to do a protective style for work.  For some reason I don't feel as sexy and confident wearing protective styles but oh well....I tried to dress it up with a hairpin with diamonds (can't hardly see it tho )  Used VO5 Moisture Milk Passion Fruit Smoothie, 100 Aloe Vera Gel, ORS Olive Oil, Water (spry bottle), and Silk Scarf.  

Thanking you all in advance!!!!


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 19, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Welcome to my very first thread....
> 
> ...


 
Looking good.  Why do my braids always look like I did them yesterday?  Ho hum.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's my hair today (just took the picture with my camera phone)


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Pretty!!!!! 


prisytomboy said:


>


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 19, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Here's my hair today (just took the picture with my camera phone)


 

Girl look, my lil bootleg phone was making me look a mess....trust I don't need any help!    I had to break out my Canon last night!  I'm going to be practicing with it....I love pics!!!  I HATE reading unless it's for a grade, good gossip, or HEALTHY HAIR of course!  

is that your hair?  I had some braids a couple of months ago similar to that....but I had extensions.  check it out....


----------



## taz007 (Nov 19, 2009)

Prisytomboy,

WOW!  Very pretty.  I wish that I knew how to braid!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 19, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Prisytomboy,
> 
> WOW! Very pretty. I wish that I knew how to braid!


 
  Thank you!!!!!

Girl I've got soooo many pics with different hair styles it ridiuclous!!!  I get bored fast!  Sad....


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes it's my hair 

LOL! I'm a pro @ taking hair pics now (camera phone, anything... I've been doing it for over 2 years now, hahahahaha), I know the right angles to get good light 

Nice braids, you're pretty 


prisytomboy said:


> Girl look, my lil bootleg phone was making me look a mess....trust I don't need any help!    I had to break out my Canon last night!  I'm going to be practicing with it....I love pics!!!  I HATE reading unless it's for a grade, good gossip, or HEALTHY HAIR of course!
> 
> *is that your hair?*  I had some braids a couple of months ago similar to that....but I had extensions.  check it out....


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 19, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Yes it's my hair
> 
> LOL! *I'm a pro @ taking hair pics now* (camera phone, anything... I've been doing it for over 2 years now, hahahahaha), I know the right angles to get good light
> 
> Nice braids, you're pretty



well I'll be coming to you for tips!!!!    That's funny you said that because when I saw your pic I thought "she must have had someone else to take that"  no lie!  YES you're bad!!!  I discovered this morning that the light in my bathroom SUCKS!!!!  

Thank you for the compliments!!!!


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 19, 2009)

Today I wore a phony pony from Tonytail.


----------



## Ladybug33 (Nov 19, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Prisytomboy,
> 
> WOW!  Very pretty.  I wish that I knew how to braid!



I was just thinking the same thing.  Love the braid AND it looks so moisturized.


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 19, 2009)

Prisy, I love your braids! I wish I could wear braids....

I wore my new Motown Tress half wig today. My hair is out in the front, but in a plait underneath the wig.


----------



## testimony777 (Nov 19, 2009)

This is a cool idea!

Ok, I have never posted a picture before so bear with me. I took these with the camera on my computer. They are not the best but you can get a sense of what my hair looked like today. Nothing fancy; just a bun using my new hair forks.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 19, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> Today I wore a phony pony from Tonytail.



Nice!  I've tried the phony pony but can't never get them on right....but my mom hooked me up on this one....










She wear them all the time....I just can't master them....but love them when i want to be fast!    my mom calls me Trixie when I have the swing thang going on!!!


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 19, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> Nice!  I've tried the phony pony but can't never get them on right....but my mom hooked me up on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking cute!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Ladybug33 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.  Love the braid AND it looks so moisturized.



Thank you.  

Honestly I was scared because I've never put conditioner in my hair and NOT rinsed it out....the aloe vera was something new too.....I WAS SURPRISED!!!  it turned out soft and my new growth didn't look as bad as it usually do.    I'm 7 weeks post and this is when I need to call in the National Guards!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 19, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Prisy, I love your braids! I wish I could wear braids....
> 
> I wore my new Motown Tress half wig today. My hair is out in the front, but in a plait underneath the wig.



Thank you!  I had them back in the summer time...I was sick of combing my hair, too much time and energy sometimes but promise my g-ma I would not cut my hair again as long as she was alive.    YES MA'AM IT WILL BE CUT FOR HER FUNERAL     just kiddin' just kiddin'  

WAIT A MINUTE!!!!  where is the wig?  are you serious?  that looks like your hair!!!  WOW!!  what a fantastic job!!!  how did you match the colors so good? 

Girl you should see my nose pressed up against my screen....


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 19, 2009)

double post.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 19, 2009)

testimony777 said:


> This is a cool idea!
> 
> Ok, I have never posted a picture before so bear with me. I took these with the camera on my computer. They are not the best but you can get a sense of what my hair looked like today. Nothing fancy; just a bun using my new hair forks.



VERY NICE!!!!  Nice grade of hair....your waves are pretty!!!  I wish my natural hair looked close to that...  I love that fork too!


----------



## Foufie (Nov 19, 2009)

This is my 4 day old Twist Out with my brand new headband!


----------



## Foufie (Nov 19, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> Thank you! I had them back in the summer time...I was sick of combing my hair, too much time and energy sometimes but promise my g-ma I would not cut my hair again as long as she was alive.  YES MA'AM IT WILL BE CUT FOR HER FUNERAL  just kiddin' just kiddin'
> 
> WAIT A MINUTE!!!! where is the wig? are you serious? that looks like your hair!!! WOW!! what a fantastic job!!! how did you match the colors so good?
> 
> Girl you should see my nose pressed up against my screen....


 
I like this, can't seem to master the half wig


----------



## testimony777 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks prisytomboy; I am loving the braid you wore today . I have never been able to get a single french braid to look that good. 

I ordered the hair fork from the henna page. They have some really nice ones. I had never used one before today and didn't think it would hold my hair without me also having to use a hair tie. I was pleasantly surprised .


----------



## Foufie (Nov 19, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Welcome to my very first thread....
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for starting this thread. I like your ponytail a lot. I haven't worn one in forever, I should explore again...


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 19, 2009)

Trixie, uhm I mean Prisytomboy. Most wigs never seem to match my hair. My hair is the oddest color black/brown.  This wig is 1B and happened to match my color  and texture perfectly. I love the phony pony look on you too, btw. I can tell you are really creative with your hair.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 20, 2009)

Foufie said:


> This is my 4 day old Twist Out with my brand new headband!



I don't dare try to keep my twistouts for more than a day. I just squirt my hair with water and start over each night when I wear them.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 20, 2009)

Foufie said:


> This is my 4 day old Twist Out with my brand new headband!


 
I LOVE that color!!!!  what did you do?!!!  Oh how I wish I wasn't allergic to hair dye.  Unfortunately I'm stick using Henna/Indingo to get basic black....  oh well....I should shut up and be happy I can use something to hide the gray!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 20, 2009)

testimony777 said:


> Thanks prisytomboy; I am loving the braid you wore today . I have never been able to get a single french braid to look that good.
> 
> *I ordered the hair fork from the henna page*. They have some really nice ones. I had never used one before today and didn't think *it would hold my hair without me also having to use a hair tie*. I was pleasantly surprised .


 

What is the henna page?  Is this where you order henna from? sorry.  I want one.  St. Louis is slow on a lot of things.    or I don't know where to go and I get around!  

So that fork is the only thing that's supposed to hold your hair?!!!  I thought they were for decoration!  silly me


----------



## onyxmin (Nov 20, 2009)

Rocking my bob wig woohoo (hair is in 4 big cornrows underneath)


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 20, 2009)

Foufie said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I like your ponytail a lot. I haven't worn one in forever, I should explore again...


 
You're more than WELCOME!!!  I love seeing pics...give me inspiration, ideas, etc.!  Girl yes!!!  I know you will be rockin' that ponytail!



SelfStyled said:


> *Trixie, uhm I mean Prisytomboy*. Most wigs never seem to match my hair. My hair is the oddest color black/brown. This wig is 1B and happened to match my color and texture perfectly. I love the phony pony look on you too, btw. I can tell you are really creative with your hair.


 
  Sounds like I would be a perfect mix to your color cuz I have the same problem with ponytails!!!  Thanks for the compliments!  I get bored easily  



LadyRaider said:


> I don't dare try to keep my twistouts for more than a day. I just squirt my hair with water and start over each night when I wear them.



Girl!!!  where are you getting all the time/energy?  EVERY NIGHT?!!!  can you can and ship me some of that energy!  I think that's why I LOVE short hair!!!!  I used to wash my hair every other day....air dry over night....throw a couple curls in the top....and I'M OUT!!!!


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Nov 20, 2009)

My hair today is my siggy pic. I wear it the same way everyday  M-F (pic was taken ealier this week at work).


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 20, 2009)

onyxmin said:


> Rocking my bob wig woohoo (hair is in 4 big cornrows underneath)


 
Girl look, I own one wig, right look like rodset with highlights.  I'll wear it when I am TRULY desperate....because when I wear I have gotten the urge to pull it off and scratch my head.... Then I think about what I'm about to do and where I am....

Nice - Short and sexy!!!  Look like it has some swingin' action too!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 20, 2009)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> My hair today is my siggy pic. I wear it the same way everyday  M-F (pic was taken ealier this week at work).


 

The image/pic is not loading for me.    I have that annoying square with the "X" in it.  grrr!  

I feel ya....I'm not posting today....I look like "What's Happening" rerun ....I started to post an older pic of a FAKE fro I had earlier this year.  LOL    So what are you do's on the weekend? :eyebrows2  Something for the grown and sexy?!!  Only teasing.


----------



## Nina_deF (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm in braids until my 1 year mark.
I keep cutting them because they are too long but today, right now, this is me:


----------



## Aggie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wearing my pixie short flip wig today and everyday for the rest of this month.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Nov 20, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> *The image/pic is not loading for me.  I have that annoying square with the "X" in it. grrr! *
> 
> I feel ya....I'm not posting today....I look like "What's Happening" rerun ....I started to post an older pic of a FAKE fro I had earlier this year. LOL So what are you do's on the weekend? :eyebrows2 Something for the grown and sexy?!! Only teasing.


 
I hope you can see it now. Same style even for the weekend and grown/sexy stuff. I may pin it up to change it a little.


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, it started with my beloved twistout.....









But I decided to pin it up (I really need to keep it up off my shoulders until I hit APL, I'm so tired of being an inch away!) sigh....


----------



## msbettyboop (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm transitioning and I got my braids done today. Was quite an experience. I was like a policeman throughout. Stylist came at me with a brush and I told her don't touch my hair with that then she came at me with a rubber band and I told her don't even bring that near my head then when she was done I kept turning round to make sure she didn't slather any of the mineral oil and petrolatum laden gunk she kept insisting was good for me on my head. I'm pretty sure when I left they called me crazy but I don't care really as long as you don't put stuff I don't want on my head!!! Anyhoo, here are the pictures. Gonna kept that in for 2 months.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Nov 20, 2009)

I decided to do a twist out again today, I saw a chick yesterday with a very pretty professional looking part mohawk. She had the back pinned up and the top was in a very neat little mohawk.   So this morning I took the twists out and began to work the front into the desired style, but my hair didn't want to get big so I ended up only pulling the front back a bit.  Sorry if the pics come out kinda big... but here goes... 


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 20, 2009)

LadyLeoSmile said:


> http://www.fotki.com



^^^we stay on LHCF thru the workday don't we! 

lovely twistout


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Nov 20, 2009)

shhh Barbie, don't tell nobody!  It's a wonder I get so much work done. lol


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 20, 2009)

This is my look for today...a ponytail with two elastic headbands.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Nov 20, 2009)

very nice LaToya. I love those kinds of headbands, I wear them often.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey ladies I said earlier I had my hair as I did yesterday so I wasn't going to post....but look at what I found on a day out at the mall with my BFF.....too cute!  Also I don't feel sexy/cute with my hair in updo's but I guess its a matter of dressing it up


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wearing my pixie short flip wig today and everyday for the rest of this month.



You're good....I wish!!!  My wig would be on my desk....  Wigs have come a long way haven't they?!!!  and I just love the colors!  Yours sound too cute!



mrsjohnson75 said:


> I hope you can see it now. Same style even for the weekend and grown/sexy stuff. I may pin it up to change it a little.



Yes ma'am, I sure can!!!!  Beautiful....you have a pretty thick head of hair!  Looking good!!!    I hear ya....grown and sexy!!!  ain't nothing wrong with it!



Nina_deF said:


> I'm in braids until my 1 year mark.
> I keep cutting them because they are too long but today, right now, this is me:



Yes they are long and pretty!  good shine too!  are they heavy?  I had cornrows this summer all the way down to my butt...got pics too!  LOL  they were HEAVY!!!!  Are yours braided to the ends?


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 20, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> Well, it started with my beloved twistout.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either way you were working it!!!!  Very pretty!!!!  I do like the pin-up with the cowneck sweater...:wink2:  2 thumbs up!!!



lafani said:


> I'm transitioning and I got my braids done today. Was quite an experience. I was like a policeman throughout. Stylist came at me with a brush and I told her don't touch my hair with that then she came at me with a rubber band and I told her don't even bring that near my head then when she was done I kept turning round to make sure she didn't slather any of the mineral oil and petrolatum laden gunk she kept insisting was good for me on my head. I'm pretty sure when I left they called me crazy but I don't care really as long as you don't put stuff I don't want on my head!!! Anyhoo, here are the pictures. Gonna kept that in for 2 months.



Can you come with me on my next visit to Great Clips?    I wish I could speak up....hopefully I won't have to because I'm not going back to her anyway.  Your pics doesn't look like you looked chinese....  You know how tight braids be when you first get them done.  THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!  who did them?  if you don't mind me asking.  They are very NEAT!!!!  I wish I could make 2 months with anything concerning my hair.  LOL



LadyLeoSmile said:


> I decided to do a twist out again today, I saw a chick yesterday with a very pretty professional looking part mohawk. She had the back pinned up and the top was in a very neat little mohawk.   So this morning I took the twists out and began to work the front into the desired style, but my hair didn't want to get big so I ended up only pulling the front back a bit.  Sorry if the pics come out kinda big... but here goes...
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...



Nice and thick!  I hate when my hair don't want to act right but when I'm running to the grocery or wally world (walmart) and throw it in any kind of style.....ITS BEAUTIFUL!!!!  erplexed


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 20, 2009)

LadyLeoSmile said:


> shhh Barbie, don't tell nobody!  It's a wonder I get so much work done. lol



Barbie sho' right!!!!  I couldn't do nothing but laugh on this one.... 

I used to go to work and email my BFF all day....she said I've been neglecting her since I've been on LHCF....po thang!




That's me in the middle....


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 20, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> This is my look for today...a ponytail with two elastic headbands.



Wow!!! Pretty and neat!!!  Those elastic headbands came in hand for me when I was religiously working out....Girl, I don't even want to go there....you said I said WHEN....


----------



## aunaturel. (Nov 20, 2009)

This was actually Wednesday. It was a braidout.






This was yesterday, but this is how I wore my hair today too. I put it into a ponytail cause it didn't look right with it down anymore.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 20, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> Girl!!!  where are you getting all the time/energy?  EVERY NIGHT?!!!  can you can and ship me some of that energy!  I think that's why I LOVE short hair!!!!  I used to wash my hair every other day....air dry over night....throw a couple curls in the top....and I'M OUT!!!!



Yep. My hair is still short, but it's getting to the point where braiding/twisting a section all the way to the end is getting toooooo long for me.  Right now my goal length is a generous shoulder length and that ought to be enough work!


----------



## msbettyboop (Nov 22, 2009)

*


prisytomboy said:



			Can you come with me on my next visit to Great Clips?    I wish I could speak up....hopefully I won't have to because I'm not going back to her anyway.  Your pics doesn't look like you looked chinese....  You know how tight braids be when you first get them done.  THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!  who did them?  if you don't mind me asking.  They are very NEAT!!!!  I wish I could make 2 months with anything concerning my hair.  LOL
		
Click to expand...

*


prisytomboy said:


> It took me over 15 years to get this brave and vocal with stylists. I was led to believe for years black people's hair didn't grow past shoulder length then I come on here and discover not only is it a myth but 90% of the world's stylists have no idea what they are doing. It made me really mad. It took me the past 3 months to nurse my hair back to health and I ain't having any stylist undoing all my hard work. I was on her about the tightness too. I told her if my eye goes upward by even a quarter of any inch, you're redoing them . I got them done in UAE. Cost about $100.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 22, 2009)

This morning....getting ready for church...

I clarified & DC (ORS Replenish Pak) last night.  Flat ironed this morning.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 22, 2009)

aunaturel. said:


> This was actually Wednesday. It was a braidout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty!!!  It look so soft!



lafani said:


> It took me over 15 years to get this brave and vocal with stylists. I was led to believe for years black people's hair didn't grow past shoulder length then I come on here and discover not only is it a myth but 90% of the world's stylists have no idea what they are doing. It made me really mad. It took me the past 3 months to nurse my hair back to health and I ain't having any stylist undoing all my hard work. I was on her about the tightness too. I told her if my eye goes upward by even a quarter of any inch, you're redoing them . I got them done in UAE. Cost about $100.




I'm like you....since coming here I am truly inspired!  You are too funny...I pictured you getting on her head about the tightness...  $100 sounds good!!!!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 22, 2009)

Here's the bun I've been wearing this past week










It's not quite how it is supposed to be, but I got alot of compliments on it. My boss thought it was a hair piece. LOL


----------



## Tee (Nov 22, 2009)

So much pretty hair in here!!!  

I washed and mine is in a wet bun.  Nothing special.


----------



## Nina_deF (Nov 23, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> Yes they are long and pretty! good shine too! are they heavy? I had cornrows this summer all the way down to my butt...got pics too! LOL they were HEAVY!!!! Are yours braided to the ends?


 
No they're not that heavy actually.
I only braided to the end of my real hair, which is, after my stupid minichop, half way.
They're really to long for me, I do like to keep braids sl so I chop them almost every day.


----------



## mz. new~new (Nov 23, 2009)

...lacefront wig...


----------



## panamoni (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice thread.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 23, 2009)

Tee said:


> So much pretty hair in here!!!
> 
> I washed and mine is in a wet bun. Nothing special.


 
Funny you say that....I want to see a wet bun.  I maybe thinking of something different.  Is this like bagging?  When you get a chance can you show a pic....it can be an old one.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 23, 2009)

happy monday

did a bout 5 pin curls last night...finger combed this morning....pin'd back


----------



## CaliDiamond (Nov 23, 2009)

I did a henna/indigo treatment and two strand twistout yesterday. Here are the results!:

http://public.fotki.com/ThickChick/november-2009/indigo-and-twist-out/snapshot-20091123-3.html
http://public.fotki.com/ThickChick/november-2009/indigo-and-twist-out/snapshot-20091123-7.html


----------



## anon123 (Nov 23, 2009)

faux figure 8:


----------



## testimony777 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wore my hair in a pony tail using a black hairzing


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, I went and got my (11 weeks post) hair flat ironed today. I may have heat damage, but it looks a feels like a fresh relaxer. 





I've got so much swang today. I pray that it lasts til Thursday.


----------



## eyunka (Nov 23, 2009)

The siggy picture i took today....wetnwavy


eta: well not quite, thought i changed the picture guess not. here is the style for today pretty much the same just a little fuller


----------



## eyunka (Nov 23, 2009)

Love the flowers


prisytomboy said:


> Hey ladies I said earlier I had my hair as I did yesterday so I wasn't going to post....but look at what I found on a day out at the mall with my BFF.....too cute! Also I don't feel sexy/cute with my hair in updo's but I guess its a matter of dressing it up


----------



## lux10023 (Nov 23, 2009)

super lazy monday--rocked a lace front today....

eta--excuse the eyebrows--lmaoooo--they need to be threaded stat...


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 23, 2009)

Thick&Fine said:


> I did a henna/indigo treatment and two strand twistout yesterday. Here are the results!:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/ThickChick/november-2009/indigo-and-twist-out/snapshot-20091123-3.html
> http://public.fotki.com/ThickChick/november-2009/indigo-and-twist-out/snapshot-20091123-7.html


 
So pretty!!!  I have to do the henna/indigo too to hide this gray...LOL  your color is FAB!



mwedzi said:


> faux figure 8:


 


testimony777 said:


> Wore my hair in a pony tail using a black hairzing


 
THICK & PRETTY!!!  I like the sticks too!!    be glad when mine get long enough for a figure 8....pretty!  

ETA:  HECK, I'LL TAKE A FIGURE 6!!!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 23, 2009)

DarkHair said:


> Well, I went and got my (11 weeks post) hair flat ironed today. I may have heat damage, but it looks a feels like a fresh relaxer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG....your hair looks relaxed!!!!  they did a darn good job!!!  



eyunka said:


> The siggy picture i took today....wetnwavy
> 
> 
> eta: well not quite, thought i changed the picture guess not. here is the style for today pretty much the same just a little fuller


 
PRETTY!!!!  Girl, I wish I could keep a straight face on my pics cuz lawd knows I don't feel like FAKE smiling all the time....but I have such a mean look...



perfect28 said:


> super lazy monday--rocked a lace front today....


 
That's pretty!  well it may be a super lazy mon for ya...but you're looking like a good!!


----------



## eyunka (Nov 23, 2009)

Girl that is called I don't want to be here at work look





prisytomboy said:


> PRETTY!!!! Girl, I wish I could keep a straight face on my pics cuz lawd knows I don't feel like FAKE smiling all the time....but I have such a mean look...


----------



## Tylove101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!



mrsjohnson75 said:


> I hope you can see it now. Same style even for the weekend and grown/sexy stuff. I may pin it up to change it a little.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice thread!  I have a French braid as well.........


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2009)

Thick&Fine said:


> I did a henna/indigo treatment and two strand twistout yesterday. Here are the results!:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/ThickChick/november-2009/indigo-and-twist-out/snapshot-20091123-3.html
> http://public.fotki.com/ThickChick/november-2009/indigo-and-twist-out/snapshot-20091123-7.html


 

Wonderful results Thick&Fine. I  it.


----------



## aunaturel. (Nov 23, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> Pretty!!!  It look so soft!



Thanks!


----------



## Eluv (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah I know its time to redo my braids, but I'm not gonna. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 24, 2009)

My face is not being very friendly today.... 

Do you have days where you look SO UGLY to yourself?  Usually it's around my cycle to be honest.  Well anywho, this is one of those days....

The batt in my camera died this morning so I had to use my bootleg camera phone...ugh!

oh well....


----------



## taz007 (Nov 24, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> My face is not being very friendly today....
> 
> Do you have days where you look SO UGLY to yourself?  Usually it's around my cycle to be honest.  Well anywho, this is one of those days....
> 
> ...


Ok, that style is so pretty!! How did you do that?


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 24, 2009)

Puffilicousness!!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 24, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, that style is so pretty!! How did you do that?





Thank you!!!

Honestly, it turned out much cuter than the effort put forth.  

Last night I put some Elasta QP Mango Butter on my hair and edges, put about 6 flat pin curls, satin scarf.  This morning barely fingered combed, played with the front/bangs to get my feathered sides, did something like a french roll in the back, and clipped my peacock feather on the back.....off to work.  ugh!  

Someone raved about QP Mango Butter and I can't remember for the life of me who it was but.....THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!  It is wonderful!


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Prisy, I love your braids! I wish I could wear braids....
> 
> I wore my new Motown Tress half wig today. My hair is out in the front, but in a plait underneath the wig.


 
This is sooo cute. Can't tell its a wig!


----------



## Victorian (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, I need to get more hair toys and stop being so lazy in the morning   Lovely styles, ladies!  
I wore my hair in a bun overnight, so I wore it out with the wavy/curly look and a headband.  It was rainy today, though so the curl is pretty much gone now.


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome Thread! I flat ironed this weekend and now I have pin curls!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey ladies!!!

Not feeling the best....but wanted to post really quick!!!!

From my family to yours....HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!


----------



## dream13 (Nov 25, 2009)

Fab hair ladies!!  

Today will be relaxer day for me ...I'm celebrating making it to 16 weeks !  Right now my hair is all over my head ...like a bird's nest .


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving.
I think I will wear a twistout - like my siggie pic for turkey day.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Nov 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wonderful results Thick&Fine. I  it.


 
Thanks girl!


----------



## in_di_vi_du_al (Nov 25, 2009)

I`m wearing it flat ironed and pinned up. Its getting much longer now, to the point that it annoys me when it just hangs on my shoulders. uggh.


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 4, 2009)

Twist-out Bun:


----------



## brownbean96 (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay, I am soooo loving your hair notworthy.  I'm so mad that i can't look at your fotki here at work  How many weeks/months post are you?  





mrsjohnson75 said:


> I hope you can see it now. Same style even for the weekend and grown/sexy stuff. I may pin it up to change it a little.


----------



## Anew (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm 18 weeks post today... I just did a cowash last night and blow dried it. I didn't want bone straight hair so I didn't flat iron


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wait a second......your hair gets _that_ straight with just blow drying? 
Products used and technique, please share!!!




Anew said:


> I'm 18 weeks post today... I just did a cowash last night and blow dried it. I didn't want bone straight hair so I didn't flat iron


----------



## Anew (Dec 4, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> Wait a second......your hair gets _that_ straight with just blow drying?
> Products used and technique, please share!!!


 LOL... I'm just 4 months post so most of my hair is still relaxed, doesn't take much to get the length of the hair straight. 

But I just added the rusk sensories leave in to further detangle the new growth and then I used some chi silk infusion

ETA: I parted my hair in 4 sections then sectioned those off in smaller sections (hope you can follow that) and blow dried


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 4, 2009)

in_di_vi_du_al said:


> I`m wearing it flat ironed and pinned up. Its getting much longer now, to the point that it annoys me when it just hangs on my shoulders. uggh.




I wish I could complain about my hair laying on my shoulders


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 6, 2010)

bumping this thread cuz i like it!!


----------



## chelleyrock (Jan 6, 2010)

Braidout as usual.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been wearing these styles since Oct.09 a month after I went from full APL back to NL- So far so good.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 6, 2010)

Still in my baggy! I guess I will be rocking this style as I chill with my Pre-Code 1930's films all day! Have a great day ladies!


----------



## orchidgirl (Jan 6, 2010)

my hair is in a bun..have not brushed it in a few days...lol...hopefully tomorrow. Still looks good though.


----------



## myronnie (Jan 6, 2010)

Wig...

Picture is attached..dunno what's up with my lil brother lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 6, 2010)

Half up half down with with a Flexi-8


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> bumping this thread cuz i like it!!


 

Sorry, didn't think anyone was really interested...I will do better...I have a few pics I will post.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I have been wearing these styles since Oct.09 a month after I went from full APL back to NL- So far so good.


 

please explain...I am looking at the pic but I can't figure it out.  Nice color!!!


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm wearing two french braids in the back.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jan 14, 2010)

My hair today is like it is in my sig!


----------



## panamoni (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm wearing a bun...not sure how clear these will be..used my cell phone...it was hard getting the right angle.


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 14, 2010)

I want to apologize for my absence.  erplexed

Here are a couple of post...i was still taking pics...

Ok I was tired of dealing with my hair as i was going on about 12 weeks post...didn't even realize it had been that long...thanks to my new silicon mix.  Thanks Barbie!!!!  she is so sweet anywho....

to give myself a break i got senegalese twist from a SHADETREE BRAIDER    the reason being....its a long story but....   
1. i don't patronize african owned braiding salons
2. i change my mind every other day so $200 + gone on a month long hair do (at the most!)

I didn't like the twist ONLY KEPT THEM IN FOR 2 WEEKS!!!!!!...i felt she used too much hair...ugh!!!  she cut my ends i didn't like that....ugh!!!  and they loosen up too soon...ugh!!!  my edges looked a HAM...and i'm very self conscious about how i look.

So here you are.....






























Enjoy ladies!!!!


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 14, 2010)

panamoni said:


> I'm wearing a bun...not sure how clear these will be..used my cell phone...it was hard getting the right angle.


 
WOW!!!! thick and super pretty?  I can't do a bun to save my life.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm a horrid picture taker.  Sorry.  But its a pinned up braidout


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok this was a quick roller set....personally I think I need to go to the next size in rollers.  YAY!!!  So I went out purchased the red magnetic rollers.  I'll post my next roller set so we can see the difference.  

Co wash with Aussie and Silicon Mix


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 17, 2010)

in a ponytail. I'm 11 weeks post relaxer. I'm getting a touch up tomorrow. Excited!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 17, 2010)

My hair was cute today...No pics,sorry. The side bun is a style I'm really starting to like. Nice thread, forgot about it for a minute. Thanks whoever bumped.


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Jan 17, 2010)

I just wore mine out


----------



## loveisnthehouse (Jan 18, 2010)

Great thred!


----------



## Truth (Jan 18, 2010)

k, well my phones actin up so no pics..However it's in 2 big braids..


----------



## Nameless (Jan 18, 2010)

panamoni said:


> I'm wearing a bun...not sure how clear these will be..used my cell phone...it was hard getting the right angle.


 
That is one sexy bun. Hmmm.... That's sophisticated hair porn  not the top shelve stuff


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 18, 2010)

Omw to work


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 18, 2010)

prisytomboy said:


> I want to apologize for my absence.  erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man I could not pay 200 bucks for a do and only keep it in for 2 weeks!!!! Im back to being a broke college student too!!! But I have to say even tho u dont like them I think their cute on you!!!!


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 18, 2010)

This is how I will wear mine later its my work wig!!!! But right now MY hair is braided in 6 cornrows going back


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 18, 2010)

HAPPY MLK DAY!!!

flat ironed hair....you may see some red strands from my henna...i was too lazy to do the second  step (indigo)....LOL  smh!

Sorry I didn't feel like smiling...not a good pic day!  I just love my Sinful Colors Midnight Blue polish and the way my nails have grown....i know...a different thread.  LOL


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 18, 2010)

Nubenap22 said:


> Man I could not pay 200 bucks for a do and only keep it in for 2 weeks!!!! Im back to being a broke college student too!!! But I have to say even tho u dont like them I think their cute on you!!!!


 
I had microbraids and kept them in for a month...I couldn't take it any longer.    

I didn't go to a braiding shop so I only paid $100.  Girl, my college days are far over and I'm still broke....LOL  The braider started with a twist and the hair style itself does't have a long expected life.  my edges are healthy and strong and I was about 11 weeks post so my edges looked a mess and I am too self conscious about my hair.  Everyone was telling me it looked cool but not in my eyes.  you know we tend to me or critical of ourselves.  I also think she used too much hair....so I wasn't crazy about them in the first place.  I may have to break down and give the african braiders my money....ugh!


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 18, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> My hair was cute today...No pics,sorry. The side bun is a style I'm really starting to like. Nice thread, forgot about it for a minute. Thanks whoever bumped.


 
You are such a tease!!!! I want to see the side bun...I can't do a bun on a side, front, or back.....



IWantBSl09 said:


> I just wore mine out


 
Pretty and love the length....one day....one day 



Truth said:


> k, well my phones actin up so no pics..However it's in 2 big braids..


 
thick as your afro puff is...I know they are big pretty braids!!!   



Nubenap22 said:


> This is how I will wear mine later its my work wig!!!! But right now MY hair is braided in 6 cornrows going back


 
nice!!!!


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 18, 2010)

prisytomboy said:


> I had microbraids and kept them in for a month...I couldn't take it any longer.
> 
> I didn't go to a braiding shop so I only paid $100.  Girl, my college days are far over and I'm still broke....LOL  The braider started with a twist and the hair style itself does't have a long expected life.  my edges are healthy and strong and I was about 11 weeks post so my edges looked a mess and I am too self conscious about my hair.  Everyone was telling me it looked cool but not in my eyes.  you know we tend to me or critical of ourselves.  I also think she used too much hair....so I wasn't crazy about them in the first place.  I may have to break down and give the african braiders my money....ugh!




lol the lady that usually braids my hair only charges me 80 and it looks like that!!! I know when it starts to look funk to yourself its like its gotta go!!! Before it starts to look funky to other people!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 18, 2010)

Yesterday I rocked my curly half wig... Motown Tress FM 107








Today - Rocking the french braid.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jan 18, 2010)

Because I'm lazy and I don't have class today I've had these rollers in since last night..I don't really plan on leaving the house today so I'll probably take them out tomorrow morning before class hehehe






BUT it SHOULD look like this by tomorrow..I promise 










ETA: Sorry for the enormous pics


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 18, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Yesterday I rocked my curly half wig... Motown Tress FM 107
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That half wig is kickin'!!!  explain the french braid!!! is that a half wig?  what the what?  lol  too cute!!!!  



Adaoba2012 said:


> Because I'm lazy and I don't have class today I've had these rollers in since last night..I don't really plan on leaving the house today so I'll probably take them out tomorrow morning before class hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OOOH, you just gave me an ideal!!!  first off....you hair looks and will look good!!!   what length is your hair straightened?  I think on my next roller set I'm going to bite the bullet and pin my hair going to one side.  I said bite the bullet cuz i be so fearful of combing out/destroying my curls.  

Your pics are fine....some times i get so sick of having to download my pics from my camera to my harddrive, then have to upload from the harddrive to tinypic.com...UGH!!!!!  there has to be a better way...anyone know of any?  hehehe


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks! My hair is a little past SL straightened but the curls you see are from a spiral set I did back in June...I'm hoping my curls will hang a little lower when I remove the rollers I have in now. I normally pull it back on one side a couple of days into the set when the curls start to fall..but it normally doesn't mess the curls up too bad. I don't even comb it just pull it back with my fingers 

Oh and I hate resizing pics!! So sorry ladies!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 18, 2010)

Aww thanks Prissy- the french braid, I just used some yaki braiding hair and braided it right into my own hair.


----------



## sdfw (Jan 18, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Aww thanks Prissy- the french braid, I just used some yaki braiding hair and braided it right into my own hair.



*SelfStyled*- That french braid is gorgeous.  I so have to learn to do these on my hair.

*Adaoba2012* - I love your curls.  They look so shiny and healthy.

Here's my lazy style for today.  I apologize for the blurriness but I had to use my cell phone.


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 18, 2010)

^^^ now that looks like a goddess style....that beautiful!!!!!  your hair looks healthy and thick too!!!!


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 18, 2010)

Nubenap22 said:


> lol the lady that usually braids my hair only charges me 80 and it looks like that!!! I know when it starts to look funk to yourself its like its gotta go!!! Before it starts to look funky to other people!!


 
I'm gone overnight myself so she can hook me up!!!    hey i'm just trying to save a buck....LMBO


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 18, 2010)

Heeeey! Just cornrowed my hair with extensions. I am so excited to be able to leave my hair alone for the next few weeks.


----------



## brownbean96 (Jan 19, 2010)

Pinned - Up Twist Out.  Excuse the date on the camera.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 19, 2010)

^^Beautiful Hair!!!


My everyday french roll.


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 21, 2010)

old braidout in a banana clip


----------



## theprototype (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks so nice and full NikStar  Love it!


----------



## panamoni (Jan 21, 2010)

prisytomboy said:


> WOW!!!! thick and super pretty?  I can't do a bun to save my life.





Gabrielle.A said:


> That is one sexy bun. Hmmm.... That's sophisticated hair porn  not the top shelve stuff




Thanks so much guys.  Before last June, I had NEVER worn a bun in my life, didn't know how to do them, and actually thought that they were "blah".  But, since I've been struggling, practicing and learning from ladies here, I've done a complete 180.  I'm so excited about my buns these days.  Soon, I'm going to try the "all the way on top of the head bun".   

Anyway, thanks again for the compliments -- it means so much.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 21, 2010)

Nikstar! Girl!...I'm going to need a warning before you post beautiful hair like that, I almost fell out of my chair!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 21, 2010)

sdfw I love it!! If that's lazy, I'll be John Brown!


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 22, 2010)

A horrible twist out....in a ponytail.  I'm not sure what happened....

TGIF!!!!!!  have a wonderful weekend my lovely ladies!!!!


----------



## theprototype (Jan 22, 2010)

Braidout:


----------



## LoneStarGirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Last relaxer was Sep 08, but still transitioning and you can see both textures. 

I tried to do a cowash on my transitioning hair (what a detangling nightmare ) and I put it in a bun - tried to anyway. 
Still working on taming the fly aways.


----------



## jazii (Jan 22, 2010)

Adaoba2012 said:


> Because I'm lazy and I don't have class today I've had these rollers in since last night..I don't really plan on leaving the house today so I'll probably take them out tomorrow morning before class hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...







LOVE YOUR CURLS


----------



## anon123 (Jan 23, 2010)

This was the day before yesterday, but I'll be wearing it like this again today.  It puffs up a lot and shrinks since it's quite humid now and has been drizzling a lot.  But I like it even then.  I love my hair.  






After shrinking:


----------



## Shun34 (Jan 23, 2010)

A bun, a braid, or a twisted updo.


----------



## 200AndOne (Jan 23, 2010)

^^^ mwedzi, you and your hair are just killing me lately  beautiful!!


----------



## Ozma (Jan 23, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> This was the day before yesterday, but I'll be wearing it like this again today.  It puffs up a lot and shrinks since it's quite humid now and has been drizzling a lot.  But I like it even then.  I love my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Mwedzi, I  your hair, too!


----------



## Ozma (Jan 23, 2010)

Day 2 of my best braid-n-curl so far. I'll try to make this last another week.
There was an uneven mullet growing on my head, so I trimmed 3 1/2" off the back. Hopefully, it will grow out more evenly this year.


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 26, 2010)

I was super lazy last night so....5 french braids to the back....YES went to bed looking like "Set It Off"........spritz with diluted Wrap N Tap....silk scarf...finger comb...elastic headband....off to work!!!


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jan 26, 2010)

My daily phony bun


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Jan 26, 2010)

^^^that bun is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Jan 26, 2010)

In my siggy


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 26, 2010)

nomoweavesfome said:


> In my siggy



yummy!!!!!


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jan 27, 2010)

DaR3alM3 said:


> ^^^that bun is beautiful!!!!!!!


 
Awww thank you!!!


----------



## Truth (Jan 27, 2010)

I took it back old school... 2 puffs... at work looking like lady of rage..


----------



## prisytomboy (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm currently 7 weeks post but my new growth is being a big pain right now....thanks to co washing!!!  

I used my BIG wavy iron on my dirty hair.  I was lazy and have to go to a wake after work so hey....


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 15, 2010)

Air drying my twa with Wen. My scalp feels goooooooooood.


----------



## NIN4eva (Feb 15, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> This was the day before yesterday, but I'll be wearing it like this again today.  It puffs up a lot and shrinks since it's quite humid now and has been drizzling a lot.  But I like it even then.  I love my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pretty!!


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 15, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> This was the day before yesterday, but I'll be wearing it like this again today. It puffs up a lot and shrinks since it's quite humid now and has been drizzling a lot. But I like it even then. I love my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dagnabit, Mwedzi.  Stop showing off!!  

Just kidding ... I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your hair!!!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Feb 15, 2010)

Adaoba2012 said:


> Because I'm lazy and I don't have class today I've had these rollers in since last night..I don't really plan on leaving the house today so I'll probably take them out tomorrow morning before class hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooo pretty! how did you get your curls like that??


----------



## Leesh (Feb 15, 2010)

Oo, Oo, Yall do not wanna know! I've been doing a long-term stretch and have been wearing cornrows under wigs for about 5 Months now, and woohoo, after a couple of Weeks, they look like, lets just say, You can't even tell their cornrows any longer! lol! its time to take them down and re-due them so You can only imagine!


----------



## prisytomboy (Feb 15, 2010)

Leesh said:


> Oo, Oo, Yall do not wanna know! I've been doing a long-term stretch and have been wearing cornrows under wigs for about 5 Months now, and woohoo, after a couple of Weeks, they look like, lets just say, You can't even tell their cornrows any longer! lol! its time to take them down and re-due them so You can only imagine!


 
Girl stop!!!! you gone get me fired!!!  too funny!!!!


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin (Feb 15, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Prisy, I love your braids! I wish I could wear braids....
> 
> I wore my new Motown Tress half wig today. My hair is out in the front, but in a plait underneath the wig.


 
Wow! That's a wig? I would have never known. Where do you ladies buy them?


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 15, 2010)

I wore my hair in loose curls (like my avi)... I got the look by setting my dry hair last night with 6 bantu knots.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 18, 2010)

This is how I'm wearing my hair today...This is a two week old roller set that has been transformed into a curly ponytail...I do plan to wash and re-set Friday night...


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 18, 2010)

my phony pony


----------



## purplepeace79 (Feb 18, 2010)

puff


----------



## prisytomboy (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies....

I'm rockin' my senegalese twist...tried this new updo...pretty easy to do...i jacked some young chic off youtube...thanks sweetie...


----------



## theprototype (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, Prisytomboy, your updo looks amazing!


----------



## Nina_S (Mar 9, 2010)

prisytomboy said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> I'm rockin' my senegalese twist...tried this new updo...pretty easy to do...i jacked some young chic off youtube...thanks sweetie...
> 
> You are workin it!! You and your hair look great!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 9, 2010)

I had my hair in a wet bun yesterday.  Last night I put it in a looser bun and slept in a silk scarf.  This morning, I re-moisturized and let the bun down to rock in a ponytail.


----------



## Polka Dot Chic (Mar 9, 2010)

I rinsed my hair with water, moisturized it, then threw on a short, black, wig.  Sorry, no pics.


----------



## ftiffreneee (Mar 9, 2010)

This is "ZOE" today, she wanted to be twisted up and let loose in a mohawk


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm rocking a braidout today.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 9, 2010)

ftiffreneee said:


> This is "ZOE" today, she wanted to be twisted up and let loose in a mohawk


 
OT: Cute shower curtain and holders.


----------



## ftiffreneee (Mar 9, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> OT: Cute shower curtain and holders.


 
HAHA thanks.....lol


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 9, 2010)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> I'm rocking a braidout today.


 
Full, defined and beautiful!  Me likie!


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 9, 2010)

sdfw said:


>



How'd you do this? I  it!! Please post the details!!


----------



## prisytomboy (Mar 9, 2010)

Nina_S said:


> You are workin it!! You and your hair look great!



WOW THANK YOU!!!!  

you're beautiful yourself...love your make up!!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 9, 2010)

Bouncin&Behavin said:


> Wow! That's a wig? I would have never known. Where do you ladies buy them?


 
So sorry, just seeing this now.  I got this from www.beautyofnewyork.com, it's a cheap old synthetic wig.


----------



## Barbie83 (Mar 10, 2010)

purplepeace79 said:


> puff



That puff is thick and delicious! 



prisytomboy said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> I'm rockin' my senegalese twist...tried this new updo...pretty easy to do...i jacked some young chic off youtube...thanks sweetie...



OMG that is phenomenal.....you look like a queen!


----------



## Barbie83 (Mar 10, 2010)

Messy twist-out bun today


----------



## MayaB12 (Mar 10, 2010)

prisytomboy said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> I'm rockin' my senegalese twist...tried this new updo...pretty easy to do...i jacked some young chic off youtube...thanks sweetie...


 
Stunning!!! Did the "Africans" do this?


----------



## omachine (Mar 10, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> This was the day before yesterday, but I'll be wearing it like this again today. It puffs up a lot and shrinks since it's quite humid now and has been drizzling a lot. But I like it even then. I love my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
big and beautiful!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm wearing my hair like this: 

Nothing special...but i'm ps and using low manipulation styles to reach my new goal of BSB/BSL


----------



## jcdlox (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm wearing my hair curly today form a Caruso set this morning. I'm trying to extend the life of my rollerset/wrap until I do it again tomorrow night. I LOVE the Caruso's and am starting to love rollersetting too.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 25, 2010)

Up in a bun.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 25, 2010)

prisytomboy said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> I'm rockin' my senegalese twist...tried this new updo...pretty easy to do...i jacked some young chic off youtube...thanks sweetie...


 
I love this! This style is beautiful.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2010)

Wash and Go...


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 20, 2010)

twistout


----------



## prisytomboy (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely hair ladies!!!!!  

I've been doing a lot with my senegalese twist and surprisingly I have not been bored!!!  I get so many compliments on them even with them being OLD!!!!  I did get a touch up...very paranoid about raggedly edges.  

Enjoy...


----------



## Janet' (Apr 21, 2010)

Wash and Go Updo...


----------



## OrangeMoon (Apr 21, 2010)

prisytomboy said:


> Lovely hair ladies!!!!!
> 
> I've been doing a lot with my senegalese twist and surprisingly I have not been bored!!! I get so many compliments on them even with them being OLD!!!! I did get a touch up...very paranoid about raggedly edges.
> 
> Enjoy...


 
Okay I need to get the senegalese twist but a little bit larger that will help me hide my hair from myself. I have a few questions:

How long did the twisting process take? *15 hours*

What brand/type of hair is that? *Kanekalon*


----------



## prisytomboy (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^COOL!!!!!  

Yes I am so happy I did this!!!  I definitely needed a break from my hair and this was the BEST solution EVER!!!!  So I would say GO FOR IT!!!!  Although I would style my twist daily it was still the break I needed!  There are so much you can do with them!  I love getting flowers, feathers, sticks, etc. from Forever 21, Claire's, etc.  It has been so much fun and a sure attention grabber!!!

ETA:  I haven't had a relaxer since Dec 24th 2009!!!!  the longest i've ever stretched!!!!  YAY!!!!


----------



## ftiffreneee (Apr 21, 2010)

I am currently wearing a one sided updo...Hope ya likes!!!!


----------



## lux10023 (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^ nice!!!

what are you using to hold all that hair up ? ;o)


----------



## ftiffreneee (Apr 21, 2010)

perfect28 said:


> ^^^ nice!!!
> 
> what are you using to hold all that hair up ? ;o)


 
Me????


----------



## OrangeMoon (Apr 21, 2010)

prisytomboy said:


> ^^^COOL!!!!!
> 
> Yes I am so happy I did this!!! I definitely needed a break from my hair and this was the BEST solution EVER!!!! So I would say GO FOR IT!!!! Although I would style my twist daily it was still the break I needed! There are so much you can do with them! *I love getting flowers, feathers, sticks, etc. from Forever 21, Claire's, etc*. It has been so much fun and a sure attention grabber!!!
> 
> ETA: I haven't had a relaxer since Dec 24th 2009!!!! the longest i've ever stretched!!!! YAY!!!!


 
That's exactly what I was thinking  very elegant!! 


I need the twist in my life Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## lux10023 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah it looks really nice..i didnt see any pins or etc so im always curious what holding accessories/clips ppl r using when their hair is thick




ftiffreneee said:


> Me????


----------



## ftiffreneee (Apr 22, 2010)

perfect28 said:


> Yeah it looks really nice..i didnt see any pins or etc so im always curious what holding accessories/clips ppl r using when their hair is thick


 
Thanks sis, I just used good old fashioned hair pins and bobby pins. Believe it or not, I did not have to use a whole lot of them either.


----------



## AlekHidell (Apr 22, 2010)

Third pic from the left in my siggy was taken this morning--now its in a ponytail.


----------



## prisytomboy (Apr 26, 2010)

still twisted up...not going to know how to act with my real hair...


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's how my hair was yesterday for church;  I used my Caruso rollers on airdried hair:

http://api.ning.com/files/XBnIGvZfae231JwsXe3Zae64XKR4hSiM7o*oA-5LEPm4Sgu0B6o5nXqxbZoc-ulH/HalfUpEZCombCaruso005_edited.jpg?width=450&height=600


----------



## prisytomboy (Apr 26, 2010)

^^^pretty and thick!!!  

EbonyCPrincess - are you relaxed?  Very healthy hair!!!!

do you like your caruso rollers?  I wanted to try those but never did.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Apr 26, 2010)

prisytomboy said:


> ^^^pretty and thick!!!
> 
> EbonyCPrincess - are you relaxed?  Very healthy hair!!!!
> 
> do you like your caruso rollers?  I wanted to try those but never did.



Thank you very much!  "Healthy hair" is the highest compliment!  
I am relaxed and I absolutely LOVE my caruso rollers...if there is one hair tool I can't live without, that would be it.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 26, 2010)

ftiffreneee said:


> This is "ZOE" today, she wanted to be twisted up and let loose in a mohawk


my hair looks like this today lol. i did it with uncle funkys daughter curly magic.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Apr 27, 2010)

My "fake" puff - since I am relaxed I do a braidout to get this look.  Lots of compliments today!


----------



## Dee_33 (Apr 28, 2010)

Twist-out

















ETA: pics should be a lil smaller now


----------



## anon123 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm reviving this thread cuz I thought I was cute:


----------



## Janet' (Nov 1, 2010)

^^^Girl, your hair is so thick! Fabulous!!!

Here's how I'm wearing my hair:


----------



## ntm103 (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's how I'm wearing my hair today;



I wear twistouts a lot because I like them but also because I don't know how else to style my hair without using heat.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Qurlyqt (Dec 4, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^Girl, your hair is so thick! Fabulous!!!
> 
> Here's how I'm wearing my hair:
> 
> View attachment 98845


 
Janet, I  your W&G... all of them actually.


----------



## Imani (Dec 4, 2010)

This is a good thread. Im always trying to figure out everyday styles. Taking notes. I especially like all the updos and twisted updos.  I'm going to get me some twists real soon.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2010)

Qurlyqt said:


> Janet, I  your W&G... all of them actually.



Aww...Thanks! 

   cause I like this thread!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 6, 2010)

for Monday morning!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Dec 6, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> I'm reviving this thread cuz I thought I was cute:


 
_And you thought right!!  Girl I love those styles!!!  Very beautiful!_


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL @ Janet bumping this cause it's Monday mornin'! girl, don't you know this is the day when folk just barely roll out of bed in time to get to class?? not a day to be cute. 
but um...here are some pics. i have a class with this one cute guy, so i make an effort. wet donut bun from yesterday, and it's the same exact style today. just imagine me with different earrings. 

PRODUCT RAVE: ORS Edge Control!!! fantastic stuff-my edges lay down allll day.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^^Bwahahaha @Rocky91 (I can't wait till we get the mentions back)! You're right but I needed some Monday morning inspiration!!!


----------

